# Monster in alum Creek



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

And it broke water three times! I swear I had that thing hooked several times!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Caught it last week off the Howard road ramp they get bigger try fresh seals under a 55 gallon barrel works everytime


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Proof positive that catch and release really works 



James lucius said:


> Caught it last week off the Howard road ramp they get bigger try fresh seals under a 55 gallon barrel works everytime


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ohhh that fish was so BIG pulled me all the way home


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

polebender said:


> And it broke water three times! I swear I had that thing hooked several times!


 Mark, you’re too busy fishing for Them trash fish with Steve LOL


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> Mark, you’re too busy fishing for Them trash fish with Steve LOL


I know! Next year Buckeye will be ready! Can’t wait!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

polebender said:


> I know! Next year Buckeye will be ready! Can’t wait!


I can’t wait till then


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I was down there casting big joshys last week and had one follow my bait to the boat. Tried to figure 8 the lure at the boat just to watch it swim off. 
The joshy was the new limited edition baby seal color


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 275361


can't believe no one got this one ---gotta get a bigger boat


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

EnonEye said:


> can't believe no one got this one ---gotta get a bigger boat


Go man go I’m thinking that you’re the man for the job


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I saw earthworm in a speedo riding on his back last week.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Got a new lure. The bigger the bait the bigger the fish right?


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

lawrence1 said:


> Got a new lure. The bigger the bait the bigger the fish right?
> View attachment 275833


You guys? Guppys, Guppys, Guppys. You are always fishing for the little ones. And junk fish at that.
You ought to see what I hooked into in the Walnut yesterday. Using a 5.6 ultralight rod and reel and was hooked up to MMMEEEGGGLLLAAADDDOOONNN. What do you think Rob.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

snuff1 said:


> You guys? Guppys, Guppys, Guppys. You are always fishing for the little ones. And junk fish at that.
> You ought to see what I hooked into in the Walnut yesterday. Using a 5.6 ultralight rod and reel and was hooked up to MMMEEEGGGLLLAAADDDOOONNN. What do you think Rob.


 You will lose too many Lures
And then I will have another giant snag ball


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> You will lose too many Lures
> And then I will have another giant snag ball


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

I luv u man.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

snuff1 said:


> I luv u man.


Temp is starting to drop hope to fish with you soon


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> Temp is starting to drop hope to fish with you soon


I'm ready most days. Bank or boat. I think my boat will give us more options. I will PM you with more info.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

snuff1 said:


> I'm ready most days. Bank or boat. I think my boat will give us more options. I will PM you with more info.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool


----------

